# Meant for Kids



## Littlestream (Dec 2, 2010)

I've been wondering about this for a while. Even with the majority of us in Junior High and High School (myself included), is there anything that you like to read/watch/play that is meant for kids? Some examples include Warriors and Pokemon.


----------



## Tailsy (Dec 2, 2010)

I'm at university and I like Pokémon! And Warriors. And uh, actually, I still like most of the books I read as a preteen/teenager, although that might be because I read way above my 'level' as a kid :V (Mostly because my dad taught me to read pretty early.)


----------



## Not Meowth (Dec 2, 2010)

I thought that thread title said "Meat for Kids"

Um yeah, I like Pokémon, Warriors and Neopets (which was originally meant for college students but has definitely been made kid-oriented. Besides I just like collecting all the fake money, not the actual pets or anything). But they're all things that thousands of non-kids like whether they're for kids or not.
(Also do advent calendars count because I have two right next to me.)


----------



## shy ♡ (Dec 2, 2010)

Animorphs! I'm still a huge Animorphs fans. :D 

Hnm, I don't know about anything else, there's probably a lot that I'm just not thinking of right now. Oh! Disney movies. Duh. Love me some old-school Disney.


----------



## Littlestream (Dec 2, 2010)

@ Tailsy: I'm like that, too. Being above my "level" was especially a problem in my elementary school, where part of your grade was a reading program, an you had to read inside your "level", and there weren't enough books for me in the school library. Actually, there probably were, but I wasn't a fan of classics at the time.

@ Meowth: Of course advent calenders count! Do yours have chocolate? I like the ones with chocolate.

@Pentimento: They have nearly all of the Animorphs books at my public library. And the old Disney movies can't help but be awesome.

My favorite instrumental is actually Lugia's song from the second Pokemon movie. In fact, I'm kind of out of sync with popular music all together, and I still listen to my favorite music from when I was little ten times more.


----------



## Exo-Raikou (Dec 2, 2010)

Warriros, Pokemon, Old-School Disney, YuGiOh, Bionicle, the list goes on...

Avatar (The series, not the James Cameron movie,) though I'm not really sure _who_ the intended audience is on that one.


----------



## Karkat Vantas (Dec 2, 2010)

Pentimento said:


> Animorphs! I'm still a huge Animorphs fans. :D
> 
> Hnm, I don't know about anything else, there's probably a lot that I'm just not thinking of right now. Oh! Disney movies. Duh. Love me some old-school Disney.


Animorphs being for kids is... _arguable._


----------



## Yarnchu (Dec 2, 2010)

Kirby! And also Power Rangers. And I guess certain Godzilla films as well, since the target audiences for them tend to vary wildly(I wouldn't show a kid the first movie, but I would happily show him Son of Godzilla).

Plus the obligatory Pokemon response.


----------



## Darumaka (Dec 2, 2010)

I love most of the video games I played as a child (Pokemon is an obvious one, as well as Mario games and Animal Crossing and other Nintendo stuff).

I also still enjoy many movies and television shows (mainly cartoons) that I used to watch when I was little. The Brave Little Toaster, Land Before Time, and Ed Edd n Eddy are a few examples.


----------



## Dannichu (Dec 2, 2010)

OMG ANIMORPHS YESSSSS

Though that's actually more extreme childhood nostalgia than me currently being a fan of it, but still. Those books _were_ my childhood.

Doctor Who is _technically_ a kid's show, but anyone who says adults can't enjoy it as much is lying horribly. Same for Harry Potter. And Avatar TLA, but that's marginally less socially acceptable.

I also have a giant Scooby Doo poster on my wall, so I feel I should declare that as well. Such a good cartoon <3 (the old episodes, obviously)


----------



## Cap'n Sofa (Dec 2, 2010)

Um...Spongebob, Pokemon, Bionicle, Fairly OddParents, Kirby if it counts, Neopets, Phineas and Ferb, Avatar: The Last Airbender, Harry Potter, more stuff that I forget right now.


----------



## Stormecho (Dec 2, 2010)

...Animorphs. D: I loved what few books I could find, but I was so terrified that I thought I developed my habit of covering my ears with the blankets from my terror that Yeerks would crawl into them during the night. 

I also was convinced that cocooning myself in blankets would make it more difficult for them to just carry me off to be turned into a Controller. 

But yeah, Kirby, Sonic Underground, Pokemon, Digimon, Transformers: Beast Wars/Beasties and Beast Machines, YuGiOh, Beyblade, advent calenders~ Neopets! I find virtual petsites fun and really relaxing to play. Last year, I was uber-stressed out so I joined a whole ton. I tend to go for really nice creature designs, though, so when checking Neopets out a second time, I realized that I couldn't stomach the non-Paintbrush pets that easily. I like spiky, fierce-looking or ethereal things.

If anyone still likes pet sites, Teripets and some other - methinks it was called Evelon - were both really cool. 

I also liked Runescape! It was my first MMO. x3 It spread like a virus in my school once I introduced everyone to it. I go on for nostalgia and some easy playing now.


----------



## Arylett Charnoa (Dec 3, 2010)

Pokemon, obviously. And Digimon, although they did make a Digimon series (Data Squad) that was for a more teenage audience. I also enjoy me some Disney. Old school animated films and well... I must admit that I still watch the Disney channel and a lot of its shows. (Wizards of Waverly Place) Also like Avatar: The Last Airbender. There's probably more... but I can't think of any of it right now.


----------



## ultraviolet (Dec 3, 2010)

Neopets. :B So goddamn addictive I swear


----------



## RespectTheBlade (Dec 3, 2010)

Well, Aside from the obligatory 'yes I play pokemon and I'm in high school you have a problem with that' response,  I still enjoy all things Lego, but mostly the building sets. I have a huge bin full that I've had since I was about 5 or 6, and I still sometimes bring out the bin and just build stuff.


----------



## Butterfree (Dec 3, 2010)

Hi, I'm Butterfree, I'm twenty, and the entire idea adults shouldn't enjoy entertainment "for kids" _simply because it's for kids_ is bullshit. The only thing that fundamentally distinguishes the class of entertainment for kids from the class of entertainment in general is that the former cannot contain blatant sexual themes, gratuitous violence, gore, or plots that kids would find entirely incomprehensible. So unless you mean to seriously argue that no adult should enjoy anything that doesn't feature blatant sexual themes/gratuitous violence/gore/incomprehensible plots, it simply _does not make sense_ to say adults liking entertainment "for kids", in itself, is something weird or bad or even remarkable.

(And keep in mind that by "incomprehensible", I _mean_ incomprehensible. Kids don't expect to understand everything they read or see and are perfectly happy with enjoying fiction where they really have no idea what's going on. I loved Tintin as a kid, despite some of the plots being quite complex, because it just didn't bother me that I had no clue why anything was happening when I could understand the individual scenes and characters.)

I don't make any mental distinction between things I like that are for kids and things I like that aren't. The way this thread cheerfully enforces and emphasizes that distinction, complete with calling it "things you like _even though_ they're for kids", bugs me.


----------



## Minish (Dec 3, 2010)

Bachuru said:


> The way this thread cheerfully enforces and emphasizes that distinction, complete with calling it "things you like _even though_ they're for kids", bugs me.


I think this thread is basically just "things you like even though _other people_ say they're just for kids, whereas we prove that's not so". I've never really made the distinction either, I never understood why people around me told me things like Pokemon, Sonic etc. are "for kids" and refused to be embarrassed about it.

I enjoy watching things on children's programmes nearly all of the time (I'm looking at you, Tracy Beaker) and I recently bought a load of the Pokemon anime. That's not even counting the things "for kids" that actually have brilliant stories and characterisation. I refused to believe that Avatar: the Last Airbender was aimed at boys aged 12 and under for the longest time, because it just makes _no_ sense.


----------



## Not Meowth (Dec 3, 2010)

It baffles me when people say "yes, I used to like X, but I'm too old for it now and I really miss it". Um, nobody's stopping you watching/playing/whatever that thing, if you loved it so much, are you honestly going to stop just because you're no longer in the target audience?


----------



## Dannichu (Dec 3, 2010)

In my experience, there's a sort of scale of cool. X is aimed at children, and when it first happens and you're in the age group, you are cool for liking it. Then it might get a bit 'last year', but it's still okay to like it. Then you grow out of the target group and people think you're silly and childish for still liking it. This continues up to an interterminate point, at which point, you suddenly become awesomely cool again for liking X.


----------



## Not Meowth (Dec 3, 2010)

Dannichu said:


> In my experience, there's a sort of scale of cool. X is aimed at children, and when it first happens and you're in the age group, you are cool for liking it. Then it might get a bit 'last year', but it's still okay to like it. Then you grow out of the target group and people think you're silly and childish for still liking it. This continues up to an interterminate point, at which point, you suddenly become awesomely cool again for liking X.


In other words,






EVERY EXPLANATION IS BETTER IN WEBCOMIC FORM


----------



## Murkrow (Dec 3, 2010)

^ This is true for me except one week after the third panel started everyone went back to the second :(


----------



## Phantom (Dec 3, 2010)

Doctor Who was meant to be a childs show.


----------



## Glaciachan (Dec 4, 2010)

@Bachuru: I think the whole idea is stuff that is aimed and marketed to kids, but is also enjoyable for people who are older. Periphery Demographic, basically.

Anyway, well, other than the obvious, I like Digimon and a countless number of video game series that are aimed at kids. Also, I do have a passing interest in Power Rangers.


----------



## Autumn (Dec 4, 2010)

Meowth said:


> [insert picture here]


this is pretty much how my experience went. except the uncool period was middle school and the cool period was/is high school


----------



## Professor Wesker (Dec 5, 2010)

Pokémon, obviously, as well as Spongebob, classic Disney movies, MegaMan Battle Network, Land Before Time, and BLUES CLUES! Say what you will, that part of my childhood will NEVER die.


----------

